# B. Jacksoni care



## P_e_a_R (Jun 12, 2007)

hi people.

I need to know how to care from a 2cm baby of Babycurus Jacksoni, like terrarium substract, heatment, humidity, and all we need to care well of he.

I make a search in the forum but I dont find anything that clear my doubts!

I need also to know, if were possible, yours opinion of that species for beginers!

tks your all.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jun 12, 2007)

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/b_jacksoni_info.pdf

See page three for captive care information.  

I've kept five 2nd and 3rd instars on a shelf in my apartment's living room in deli cups on a little bit of coco fiber.  I don't monitor the temperature, but they seem to do OK and readily accept prey.  One is currently in premolt.

As far as beginners, I think _B. jacksoni_ are beginner-to-moderate.  They are slightly more venomous than most "beginner" scorpions, but not very dangerous.  I've heard they are easy to keep and they are quite a beautiful species.


----------



## Rigelus (Jun 12, 2007)

When you are searching the boards it's allways a good idea to try many different search parameters.
I spent 10 seconds and found this excellent care sheet written by Michiel.

http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=12511

However if you carry on searching you will find loads of jacksonii related information.
A lot of tips and ideas can simply be had by reading between the lines in any of the threads relating to B.jacksonii..


----------



## Brian S (Jun 12, 2007)

Here is another one you might find useful as well

Rearing Early Instar "Bark Scorpions"


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 12, 2007)

thanks your all.

So, you are saying to me that _B. jacksoni_ are not so swetable for beginer cause their bite? I dont think to manipulate him, only for observate, like an aquarium...

the venom of _B. jacksoni_ are more or less powerfull that _B. Ibericus_?

IHeartMAntis: Are you using heatment? The temperatures in Portugal are a little bit high. On summer rounds 30ºC (inside house), but on the winter they come down to 10º (inside home), so, in the winter I will need to use heatment, right? What you advice me? A heating mat or a Ceramic/IV Lamp?

thanks


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jun 12, 2007)

It's relatively cool at my home (~20 Celcius), but all of my scorps seem to fare well enough without a heatmat.  As summer progresses it will warm up slightly, and in winter I try not to let the room temperature get below 18 Celsius.  I'd suggest using heating in the winter if it gets down to 10 Celcius indoors.


----------



## Rigelus (Jun 13, 2007)

> I'd suggest using heating in the winter if it gets down to 10 Celcius indoors


Yeah, and not just for your inverts...buh


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 13, 2007)

Rigelus said:


> Yeah, and not just for your inverts...buh


I know, i know. My snake have heatment logically! But for the scorp that could be different, so I asqued... 

I'm convinced. I'll buy one!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jun 13, 2007)

I think he meant that if it gets that cold inside, you need a heater for YOURSELF.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 13, 2007)

really? LOOL

so stupid I am, sometimes... bah...

LOOL

but, all the way, I'm very hot if I were with GOOD company (reed: hot girl)  (COF COF)



greetings for all your.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 16, 2007)

guys, I've another noob question to do.

CAn I keep two scorplings of _B. Jacksoni_ together? Are any risks of canibalism? 
I've the adult _Buthus Ibericus_ on a rectangular box 30*20*15 (more and less) and I have a cilindric box with 18cm of base diameter and 25cm height free. CAn I use the cilindric box for the _Babycurus Jacksoni_ when scorplings, or its to small? 
Or Could I mantain _B. Ibericus_ on cilindric box and the youngs _B. Jacksoni_ on rectangular box?

I plan to buy an glass box whit 50*30*30 and divide to middle. Half for _B. Ibericus_, and the other half from _B. JAcksoni_. What do you think?


----------



## Bayushi (Jun 16, 2007)

B jacksoni will cannibalize it's brood mate during early instars, especially during a moult.


----------



## Michiel (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Pear,

About the division of your tank. The B.jacksoni needs moderate to high humidity and I believe the Buthus spp. like it drie. I might not be such a good idea, because the Buthus might develop mycosis from the high humidity in the tank of the Babycurus. 

I would keep the young separate, just to be sure. If you only have two, you shouldn't take the risk of cannibalism. Most cases of cannibalism occur during molting of the specimens (when they are defenseless against attack of their siblings or other scorpions. 

If you have any questions, just ask them.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 17, 2007)

About the division, but even if I make the division by puting a glass or acrilic separator, would I can obtain different humidities on the different sides os terrarium?

So, Its bad ideia to keep yougs together. OK. And when adults? Its possible the sociability? And when scorplings, what the dimension of terrarium they requires? I've saw some pics on that forum of scorpling living in smal plastic boxes (like 3/4 times bigger than scorpling)...

tks for the answers!


----------



## Michiel (Jun 18, 2007)

P_e_a_R said:


> About the division, but even if I make the division by puting a glass or acrilic separator, would I can obtain different humidities on the different sides os terrarium?
> 
> So, Its bad ideia to keep yougs together. OK. And when adults? Its possible the sociability? And when scorplings, what the dimension of terrarium they requires? I've saw some pics on that forum of scorpling living in smal plastic boxes (like 3/4 times bigger than scorpling)...
> 
> tks for the answers!


Hi,

1. Yes you can obtain different humidities by placing a glass divider, but do make shure the Buthus part does not get too moist. 
2. Yes, you can keep Babycurus jacksoni together safely from instar 5. I have raised 13 Babycurus jacksoni together in group well into instar 3. no cannibalsim occured then. I also kept up to 4 adults together in one container without problems. In my opinion they are fairly sociable if provided enough hides and sufficient food. The smaller they are, the more often they molt and get into the position that they became vulnerable for predation by siblings. Remember, these are my experiences and opinions. 
3. I keep the young in 250 ml delicups. These are plastic and hygienic. 

Hope to have helped you somewhat,

Regards, Michiel


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi, Michiel

thanks for the opinion! very helpfull!

Different opinions are there, and so I will play for sercurity and I wont place they together. 

About the Buthus, I think I will let him free and lattely, when I get some experience with the babycurus, I will try to caught a couple and breed, and them I will stay whit one little to me.

Really thanks for your answers!


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 20, 2007)

hi people,

anyone could tell me how can I mantain humidities hight? 

I've reed to use "vermiculite". I think that is the cristal water (some kind of gelitificated water) used in plants. Could be that? Could I mix that with the coconut fiber I have?

tks

the _B. JAcksoni_ are coming


----------



## Jaffster (Jun 20, 2007)

Pear,

Take a look here:

http://visualadvance.com/invertcare/caresheets/scorpions/Babycurus/Babycurusjacksoni.html

I've found that site useful many times.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 20, 2007)

P_e_a_R said:


> hi people,
> 
> anyone could tell me how can I mantain humidities hight?


What type of a cage are you using? If you will use a plastic box, drill holes around the sides. For B jacksoni, I normally keep about 1/2 of the box with moist substrate with the other side dry. Keep several hides on both sides so that the scorpions can choose which they want. If you have small specimens, you need to put in a smaller container.
Do it like this and you will be fine.

This is a box with C limbatus but you can do B jacksoni the same way


I dont think you took the time to read the link I posted for you earlier. It shows you exactly how to do it. But to give you the benefit of a doubt, I will post a picture to show how to keep the young. If you do it like this you will succeed








Jaffster said:


> Pear,
> 
> Take a look here:
> 
> ...


The "caresheets" there are extremely vague and do not go into enough detail for a novice keeper. They are almost as useless as tits on a boar hog lol.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 20, 2007)

hi.

I understand your point, Brian, and really thanks for the help! I dont use this plastic boxes only for a reason: Its bad to observe them without remove the top of the box.

I want to see the scoprs very well at night throught the enclosure, so I've found two acrilic boxes of phonemobile. It are 22cm cubic boxes and we can observe perfectly the scorps like a glass aquarium!

I have only one doubt, that is the humidities. Many people mix that "vermiculite" on the substract to help mantain hight humidities.
The product I talk about is that:












the question is that I really need to mis that product with the subtract, or simply spray every day/week the terrarium!


----------



## Jaffster (Jun 20, 2007)

Brian S said:


> The "caresheets" there are extremely vague and do not go into enough detail for a novice keeper. They are almost as useless as tits on a boar hog lol.


Sorry Brian, I'm just a bit of a newbie myself and that has always come in handy when people give scientific names, to get a little information about each type. It also states which are communal, which was one of pear's questions.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 20, 2007)

P_e_a_R said:


> hi.
> 
> I understand your point, Brian, and really thanks for the help! I dont use this plastic boxes only for a reason: Its bad to observe them without remove the top of the box.


I can understand that. If you want to use that type of box, you should cover part of the top with plastic which will decrease ventilation thus raising humidity.



> I have only one doubt, that is the humidities. Many people mix that "vermiculite" on the substract to help mantain hight humidities.
> The product I talk about is that:


It doesnt matter if you use that stuff or not if you dont restrict the ventilation as any substrate will dry out quickly with the screen tops.



> the question is that I really need to mis that product with the subtract, or simply spray every day/week the terrarium!


Misting is a poor way to increase humidity as the water will not soak up the substrate well and will evaporate. I always soak up the subatrate by pouring water directly on it. Hope that makes sense and is of some help to you



Jaffster said:


> Sorry Brian, I'm just a bit of a newbie myself and that has always come in handy when people give scientific names, to get a little information about each type. It also states which are communal, which was one of pear's questions.


No worries Bro!! I was a newbie once too and so was everyone else. The thing that disappointed me was the vague and often contradicting caresheets all over the internet. My best advice is to ask what you need to know on these message boards. The people here know more about scorpion keeping than most of the authors of those caresheets. You might also consider picking up a copy of Manny Rubio's book "Scorpions, a Pet Owner's Guide" if you havent already.
Some others and myself are working on getting better care guides on the net that will be more detailed. So be on the look out for that


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 20, 2007)

The boxes I have are covered on top, and I have made some holles for the movement of the air (scorp need to breath...lol) But I'm afraid that if the ventilation would be to low, that I'll have the risk to create _fungi_ in terrarium, right?

Ok, You put directly watter on yours _B. JAcksoni_ terrarium how many times a week? (to have an idea...)

really thanks!


----------



## Brian S (Jun 20, 2007)

P_e_a_R said:


> The boxes I have are covered on top, and I have made some holles for the movement of the air (scorp need to breath...lol) But I'm afraid that if the ventilation would be to low, that I'll have the risk to create _fungi_ in terrarium, right?


By realeasing Isopods into the tank, they will keep the tank cleaner. If you have problems still, chances are you are geeting the substrate too moist. Remember, just slightly moist is all you need 



> Ok, You put directly watter on yours _B. JAcksoni_ terrarium how many times a week? (to have an idea...)
> 
> really thanks!


I wait until it starts looking dry which often takes a month or 2. So in other words by doing it the way I showed you, there will be much less cage maintainance which is a BIG advantage for me as I keep around 300 scorpions! LOL


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 20, 2007)

Brian S said:


> By realeasing Isopods into the tank, they will keep the tank cleaner. If you have problems still, chances are you are geeting the substrate too moist. Remember, just slightly moist is all you need


Isopods? what's that? sorry, my english is so... bad! 



Brian S said:


> I wait until it starts looking dry which often takes a month or 2. So in other words by doing it the way I showed you, there will be much less cage maintainance which is a BIG advantage for me as I keep around 300 scorpions! LOL


humm, allright. simple!

300 scorps??? 
you are :? man!! hehehe 

my mother would kill me! hehe


----------



## Brian S (Jun 20, 2007)

P_e_a_R said:


> Isopods? what's that? sorry, my english is so... bad!


No problem, I am sure you have them in Portugal. Here is a photo
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jumpingspider/434299855/


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 20, 2007)

hehe, that is that little thingS? here are thousands of it.

You sugest to put that little ("bichos de conta" in portuguese ) on the terrarium? they wouldnt interfer with the scorpion?


----------



## Brian S (Jun 20, 2007)

I keep them in all of my humid cages. They do no harm to the scorpions and help keep the cage clean.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 21, 2007)

thak U, Brian. 

I think my two B. Jacksoni arrives on wednesday. I hope I will have the lucky of being a male and a female


----------



## Michiel (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi Pear,

I didn't carefully read the thread, so someone else might already have pointed this out, but if I where you I would mix a small part of the vermiculite with cocopeat (humus). I do not use vermiculite at all because it can stick to your scorpions and they cannot walk properly on it. you can either mix with humus or use cocopeat (humus) solely. 
good luck with your B.jacksoni's, you will find out what a wonderful species this is.

Regards, Michiel


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Michiel;

Brian advice me that I wont need to use vermiculite, simply turning watter on the substract. I wont use vermiculite, but if I heve probs on the future with humidities, I will use vermiculite.


----------



## Jaffster (Jun 22, 2007)

Brian S said:


> No worries Bro!! I was a newbie once too and so was everyone else. The thing that disappointed me was the vague and often contradicting caresheets all over the internet. My best advice is to ask what you need to know on these message boards. The people here know more about scorpion keeping than most of the authors of those caresheets. You might also consider picking up a copy of Manny Rubio's book "Scorpions, a Pet Owner's Guide" if you havent already.
> Some others and myself are working on getting better care guides on the net that will be more detailed. So be on the look out for that


I've just ordered it for £5. Should have it tomorrow. An interesting read, I hope.


----------



## Michiel (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Pear,

Exactly! Vermiculite can help raise humidity, buyt it is not necessary if you tape your faunboxes in the right way or if you enclosure is fit to keep the humidity in. It will be a bit of experimenting for you in the beginning, but just ask all your questions, no worries! 
good luck.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks your all!!


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 26, 2007)

hi guys... 

I have now the terrarium for the B. Jacksoni that are comming but I have a doubt. 
This species needs drinking throught, right? I've a small cap into the terrarium, but the cap is bigger that the 2º instar scorps. Would they down on the cap?? :S

I'll put some pics os the enclosure for you see.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 26, 2007)

here are the pics.

the boxes:











Box one:











Box two:











Comment please!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jun 26, 2007)

The setups look great!  (Reminds me of my own setup )

I can't wait to see your scorps when they come in!


----------



## Brian S (Jun 26, 2007)

Be sure to keep those 2nd instars separated until adult


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 26, 2007)

tks for the answers.

This setup was really cheap. I dont spent any money...

Are coming only two scoprs, so, they will stay in separate boxes!


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I've put some decorating things on the terrariums. Simple leafs that made the terrarium much beautifull, in my opinion.

That leafs are natural, but I maybe substitue for artificial ones...

I'll put some pics...


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 28, 2007)

so, here are the pics.

Hope U like. My porpose is not have a huge colection of scorpions, but have them in conditions that make me see them (the scorps) like in nature. So I have the preocupation of creating enclosures that I like to see, not a box that we only see if take out the top!


























comment please!


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree with you -- it does look better with the leaves.

Still can't wait to see your new scorps!


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jun 28, 2007)

HEHE... me too...

I had a prob with the money transference, but now that realized and maybe wednesday the scorps arrive... 

I can wait... hehehe

The seller who I bougth the scorps have now a gravid female of Centruroides Margarinatus. Maybe they would be my next project ... maybe...


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi guys. 

FINALLY scorps arrived 

the package:






the little scorp:






Today I'll try to fed them 

Pics are bad but my camera could make better...


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 4, 2007)

What a little cutie!    The first feed is a lot of fun.

Another one of mine molted the other day.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Jul 5, 2007)

P_e_a_R said:


> hi guys...
> 
> I have now the terrarium for the B. Jacksoni that are comming but I have a doubt.
> This species needs drinking throught, right? I've a small cap into the terrarium, but the cap is bigger that the 2º instar scorps. Would they down on the cap?? :S
> ...


Just make sure the water isn't too deep.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 5, 2007)

Have really bad news.

One of them escape from terrarium. I'm destroced (((
The holles are about 2.5/3mm... I dont understand how could that happen.

I've now close the holles of the other terrarium, for have the sure that that dont escape. But I will buy a tapperware for put him cause I think that cage is to much big and he could have probs in capture the prey.

Anyone could tell me how much time the one who escape can survive in an ambient without food and humidities very dry? Cause taht could appears sadic, but I whant the little one who escape die quickly for have the sure that he dont bites in anyone!

PS_ The little one who dont escape are now eating a meal worm. The one who escape, dont eat the meal I gave him, so he is at least from 4 days without eating.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you absolutely SURE he escaped?  I thought I had a couple of escapes, but then I found them hiding in very small spaces within the tank, or dug underground a little bit.

I hope you find it!


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah, infortunely i'm sure!!

I put out all the barks and hides, put out the sand, clear everything and........ nothing


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've some new questions:

1 - My scorp I think is 2º instar. May I give him one meal a week or two?
2 - Before comming to me, my scorp had molted. When he will molt again?

Tks


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 7, 2007)

I offer food around once a week -- there's no set schedule around here, but if they don't accept prey, I remove it.

As for the molting, I'm not sure.  My five scorpions arrived May 11 -- I think I had two 2nd instar and three 3rd instar.  Since then one 2nd and one 3rd instar have molted, and two others are in premolt right now.  So it could be up to two months before it molts.

I hope this helps!


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes IHeartMantids, really helps!! 

Thanks.

Mine, the guy who sell me the scorps told me that they where in 2nd instar and I think that my little is preparing a molt, but i'm not sure. He's colors as light...


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 8, 2007)

When they're in premolt, the tergites stretch apart and you can see the new tergites underneath the intersegmental membrane.  Take a look at this picture of one of mine in premolt:







They will also often refuse food at this point.

(Tergites = exoskeleton plates on the back, intersegmental membrane = the membrane that connects the tergites.)

Edit:  I want to share this with you -- last night I had two in premolt, this morning I have one in premolt.    As you can see, there's quite a size difference between molts.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 8, 2007)

Humm... for this pics, I dont have sure if he are or not in premolt... I'll wait to see.

Nice pics, thanks for the help!! 

PS: your scorps are really beautifull


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 8, 2007)

Another sign of premolt is that they get really fat just before they molt (at least, all mine have so far).  Try to get a close look at yours -- if you can see the color pattern looking at the skin between the tergits, it's in premolt.

I'm glad you like my scorps!    The color is the most vibrant right after they molt.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 8, 2007)

Humm... I've looking for the scorp and for the pics and I dont think he really in premolt...

I've transfer the scorp to a small enclosure, whithout susbtract cause I've read one article in the venomlist.com for grow bark scorpions. I hope that way he can molt well without die and get easy to find the prey.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 8, 2007)

Just make sure he has something to hang from for the molt, like a piece of bark or cardboard.

Substrate should be OK -- it helps to hold in humidity, and non-desert species need some humidity to help with molting.  All of mine are in small containers with substrate and three have molted without a problem.  I'm going to put them all together in a larger container when they're adults.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 9, 2007)

Into The enclosure I've  2 pieces of bark. One in the floor (for hide) and another higher for he climb and molt upside down If he want. I've also cotton "coins" in the enclosure.

I dont have the substract. The pieces of bark mantain the humidity I want and the cotton 'coins' helps that, so I dont need the substract. 
Ive been having some problems of fungi in the old terrarium, so I'm worried about the substract I've been using. I've put that (and barks together) at 250ºc for half an hour but 2 days after that appears another time the fungi, and I think that is to much high humidities without ventilation...

Now, in that kind of 'delli cup', that problem dont appear...


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 9, 2007)

I've always had mold problems with cork bark -- maybe we keep it too humid?


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 9, 2007)

Maybe...

What you use for hiding/climbing?


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 9, 2007)

In the smaller containers they have cardboard, and it seems to work well -- three have molted with it so far.

In the large container, when they're all adults, I'll try the cork again but with slightly lower humidity.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 11, 2007)

I only have had some problems with mold on corkbark in Tityus, Isometrus and that kind of tropical scorpions. I have kept the enclosures to humid. B.jacksoni (only) needs up till 70% humidity. If you still get mold, drill more holes in the lid, opposite of eachother. Airflow is what you are looking for.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah, I think that teh prob is low airflow, associated with hight humidities. I will try not to mantain so higher humidities.

Tks U all


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 11, 2007)

I was getting mold in most containers I tried it in -- the last one I tried was an Exo Terra that has glass walls and a screen lid.  I thought there would have been enough airflow. :?

Though, the coco fiber substrate was still quite damp from expanding it . . .


----------



## slimtim454 (Jul 13, 2007)

My B. Jacksoni recently escaped from its enclosure. Hope I dont get stung.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 13, 2007)

Scan everything with a blacklight at night.


----------



## P_e_a_R (Jul 14, 2007)

slimtim454 said:


> My B. Jacksoni recently escaped from its enclosure. Hope I dont get stung.


another one :wall:


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 14, 2007)

The small containers my juveniles are in right now all have sealing lids (with airholes).  Might not be a bad idea . . .


----------



## slimtim454 (Jul 15, 2007)

P_e_a_R said:


> another one :wall:


Yea I couldnt believe it. I have no idea how he got out.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jul 15, 2007)

I had one in one of those exo-terra terrariums for a few days and thought he escaped -- turns out he managed to get into the cord access grooves behind the styrofoam.

And I only found it because of my blacklight.  Probably the scorp hobbyist's most valuable tool.


----------

